
Ask HN: Who is investing in side projects? - thescribbblr
Curious to see if someone still invests in side projects or not? It would be awesome to connect if you are doing so.
======
mojomark
Minor suggestion that may help you get more responses... they way you phrased
the question with the word "on" is a little ambiguous. I can't tell if you are
asking which people/companies are investing 'in' side projects of other
developers or if you are asking if there are individual developers investing
their own time/money working 'on' their own side projects (and perhaps you're
curious about what they're working on to potentially collaborate). If the
former I recommend using 'in', if the latter I would use 'on'.

I'm not a grammar cop, I just literally could not determine which question you
were asking.

~~~
thescribbblr
Thanks for pointing my mistake. I have edited the question now.

~~~
codegeek
But your edit is still not clear. Do you mean invest money in other people's
side projects or invest your own time/money in your own project ?

~~~
quickthrower2
I think it’s clear now. He wants angel investors to invest in his side
projects.

~~~
thescribbblr
Exactly

